# Medical Alert Advice



## Packerjohn (Mar 27, 2022)

Just found out that my "x" died last night alone from a massive stroke.  She did not have a medical alert system in place.   Now, I am living alone and do not want to end up dying alone from a heart attack or stroke.  Please give me some solid advice on the various medical alert systems out there.  Which ones are the best?  Do you prefer pendant or wrist and why?  Which ones should I stay away from?  I go outside 5 days/week so I need a system that will tack me while I am out there dodging the traffic and other problems.  Any advice and all advice will be taken seriously.  Thank you in advance.  Who knows?  You just might save my life in the future and I can keep posting my words of wisdom here (yes, debatable opinion, I know).


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 27, 2022)

So sorry about your 'x'.
My mom used Great Call which I think might be called Lively now, but I don't know whether it is objectively good, and I think they have changed some options since she had it, so it wouldn't be the same really.

I don't have one yet so I have no personal experience, it is a worry, I try to have my phone with me all the time when I'm outside but ought to carry it even around the house. 

Here is a link to some reviews...
https://www.usnews.com/360-reviews/services/medical-alert-system


----------



## Nathan (Mar 27, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Just found out that my "x" died last night alone from a massive stroke.


I feel your pain, I lost my 43 yr. old daughter to a massive brain aneurysm just last month. That of course has heightened my concern of succumbing to the same.   I think an alert device that monitors your body(heartrate,BP,breath,body position) would be the most effective.
A device like one of these:  https://www.safehome.org/medical-alert-systems/best/watches/


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2022)

Sorry  Packerjohn..  I can understand your concern.

I haven't gotten involved with any expensive services or devices  since living alone.
My backup and security is only  an app on my phone called SNUG ....  every morning before 9AM (can be set to any time you want)  I have to check in with them by pushing a button on their app.   It's a totally free service. ...They say thank you when I respond,   and will be back the following morning. 
If they don't hear from me that morning,  they will then  notify my emergency contact I have listed with them..

I think it's an easy and convenient service to have for peace of mind.    Only thing is,  it might only be available on iPhone. ..?


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 27, 2022)

Thank you for all your advice.  The way I understand is that when you have a stroke or maybe a massive heart attack you only have 15 or 20 minutes before the lack of oxygen to the brain leaves a permanent damage.  I have read that some of the systems will alert help should you fall down very quickly.  I know there are simple cell phones out there where you push 1 big red button and it is suppose to call for help.  What I'm worried about is should I become suddenly sick, I may not have the mind nor the ability to dial some number and try to explain that I'm having a heart attack or maybe a stroke.  I think it is a real problem if you are living alone.

Don't mean to scare anyone but my daughter found my X and told me that her hands were up as if she was trying to reach for something.  However, by the time my daughter discovered her she was already cold and too far gone.  They put her on a life support but it was just a waste of effort.  Gone is gone!

I feel that had she been living with someone or had a good medical alert system she still might have lived through the stroke.  This incidence has really got me thinking about medical alerts and I will checking them out tomorrow.  I should be set up in a few days.  I don't want to die and have our government smiling because it's 1 less pension to pay.  I want my revenge by living as long as possible (as long as there is a quality of life).  No vegetable state on a life support for me!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2022)

I wear a Lively pendant device when I am alone at home. It gives me peace of mind. Fortunately, I haven't yet needed to use it, but at least I know I have a means of summoning help if needed.

They have various options, such as "in the house only" and "outside with a GPS tracking device."  I got the kind for in the house, as I figure if I fall down or something when I'm away from my house, there are always other people around.  The main purpose of these devices is so that you won't be caught alone and unable to summon help.

You can check them out at lively.com . There are other brands as well.


----------



## Jules (Apr 14, 2022)

Telus and probably all the our big phone companies have Medic Alert plans.  They’re a monthly plan.  There‘re also private companies.  

If you going to wear something, since you live alone, I’d choose something that you have on you 24 hours per day.  It’s useless if you collapse and the device is sitting on the dresser.  

Will your apartment building allow you to put a keyless/coded entry to your apartment door so the medics can get in?


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 14, 2022)

I have the medical guardian device and although I have never had to use it , I feel safe that I have it. I also have the comfort of having my granddaughter and her husband within 30 minutes of my home if I need them.


----------

